# ? on elec. fence, charger & battery



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the Gallagher B11 PortaFence Energizer.
we use for the last 3 years a FI shock solar fence charger set up without any problems.
maybe you have to look in that.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

color01 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Gallagher B11 PortaFence Energizer.
> we use for the last 3 years a FI shock solar fence charger set up without any problems.
> maybe you have to look in that.


Thanks for the reply, Color. We already had purchased the charger and the battery, so were hoping to make this work.  And the few times we are going to be using an electric fence, we didn't want to have to worry about charging it for use. 
We did get it up to for testing and use today. One of our dogs was so gracious as to test if for us twice... poor girl, that was a rather large yelp. One of the horses got buzzed too as he grazed, so we certainly know it is working at the moment.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

According the the Gallagher website, the charger requires either 6 D size batteries or a 12 volt deep cycle battery. It doesn't specify any size or amp hour. 

If you are going to use the charger for temporary setups like camping or a portable pen, even a regular automotive battery would work. For more permanent setups, it would be better to use a deep cycle. 

The amp hour rating only tells how long you can use the battery before recharging. A 60 amp hour battery will hold a 1 amp draw 5 hours longer than a 55 amp hour battery. 

The difference between automotive batteries and deep cycle batteries are how they are designed. Automotive batteries are designed to have a large draw for a short time but constantly recharged and kept at 12 volts. Deep cycles are designed to have small electrical draws for longer periods before being recharged. 

So with that, what you have would be just fine. You won't damage either, if connected correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

usandpets said:


> According the the Gallagher website, the charger requires either 6 D size batteries or a 12 volt deep cycle battery. It doesn't specify any size or amp hour.
> 
> If you are going to use the charger for temporary setups like camping or a portable pen, even a regular automotive battery would work. For more permanent setups, it would be better to use a deep cycle.
> 
> ...


*That* is *exactly* what I was trying to find out! Thank you!! I could *almost* decipher that when I read the info on batteries online, but my brain wasn't quite there yet! lol 
So the ___ amp/hour is how much it will draw... and since it can be recharged, it isn't a big deal that it is not the 60amp/hr it says on the box. Though funnily enough. In one spot on the box it mentions the D batteries or a 12V/60A deep cycle battery, then in the large instruction book and sheet, it says nothing on the amp amount, only the 12 volt deep cycle. 
Oh, and I should add, Gallagher makes and sells portable fence batteries over in the fence charger section... guess what- none are 60 amp, and hardly any were 12volt, or even deep cycle... go figure!! They only had tiny little toy batteries compared to the giant deep cycle battery we bought! lol

Thank you so much! Now I don't feel like we are going to fry an animal or end up accidently letting anyone loose when it stops working!


----------

